# Partition sichern (NTFS) mit dd?

## skibbi

Hi,

könnt ihr mir sagen ob ich dd benutzen kann um ohne weiteres eine NTFS-Partition zu sichern? Da Norton Ghost und Konsorten nicht in Frage kommen da ich ein RAID habe, habe ich mir überlegt einfach dd zu nutzen:

```

# dd if=/dev/sda1 | gzip --fast -c | > /mnt/data/backup.img.gz

```

Kann ich das so ohne weiteres machen oder geht das nur für die komplett Platte?

----------

## Max Steel

Das geht natürlich, allerdings würde ich dir empfehlen das etwas anderst zu gestalten.

Erstmal würde ich die freien Partitions-teile mit nullen überschreiben.

Danach das ganze auslesen und wie du direkt in eine .tar.bz2 schreiben.

Also konkret:

dd if=/dev/zero of=/pfad/zur/ntfs/partition/leeresimage && rm -r /pfad/zum/ntfs/partition/leeresimage

dd if=/dev/sda1 | tar -vjpc /pfad/zur/sicherung/datei.tar.bz2

Aber empfehlen würde ich eine Sicherung ohne dd, vorallem weil ichs selber getestet habe  :Wink:  .

Das wäre dann:

tar -cvjpf /pfad/zur/sicherung/datei.tar.bz2 /pfad/zur/ntfs/partition/*

Dazu gibt es bereits ein Howto:

Bytegenaues Update von gentoo

Falls du es genauer wissen willst, weil ich glaube meine Lösungen muss ich erst noch überarbeiten ;-D

Ich hab jetz ma ganz viel probiert und bin auf folgendes Ergebnis gekommen  :Wink: 

dd if=/dev/sda1 | bzip2 -zc | dd of=/pfad/backup.tar.bz2

----------

## skibbi

Aber ohne dd sicher heißt, dass ich nur die Dateien darauf sichere und ich glaube nicht (bin mir aber nicht sicher) ob das bei einer Windows Systempartition so richtig klappt. Der Hintergrund meiner Sicherung ist nicht die Datensicherung selbst sondern, dass ich, falls Windows mal zerstört wird, die Installation und Einrichtung des Systems nicht noch einmal machen muss.

Bist du sicher, dass das auch mit der reinen tar-Methode klappt?

----------

## Max Steel

Ne, ehrlich gesagt nicht, ich glaube dann will Windoof nemme, also doch dd.

Ich habe außerdem noch das Problem das er mir mit tar überhaupt das ganze nicht "abnimmt".

also bin ich auf:

dd if=/dev/hd? | bzip2 -zc | dd of=/pfad/backup.bz2

(bz2 hat eine besserre Kompressionsrate. selbst bei -1)

----------

## zworK

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Ne, ehrlich gesagt nicht, ich glaube dann will Windoof nemme, also doch dd.
> 
> Ich habe außerdem noch das Problem das er mir mit tar überhaupt das ganze nicht "abnimmt".
> 
> also bin ich auf:
> ...

 

Warum willst du denn überhaupt ein tar-Archiv? Macht das Rücksichern doch nur komplizierter ohne einen Mehrwert.

Ich sichere so schon lange meine Windows Partition. Erst den freien Platz ausnullen, dann die Partition mit dd auslesen und durch gzip jagen.

```
dd if=/dev/hdX bs=4M | gzip -c > hdX-backup.dd.gz
```

Bzip2 hat zwar eine besseren Kompressionsgrad, dafür dauert es auch deutlich länger. Der nach meiner Erfahrung nach geringe Platzgewinn, lohnt sich aufgrund der Dauer für mich nicht. Ich würde zudem die blocksize bei dd auf 1M oder 4M setzen um den Durchsatz zu erhöhen. Beides ist bei mir deutlich schneller als der Default-Wert von 512 Bytes.

----------

## Max Steel

Ach weiß auch nich, das hab ich bisher sonst so gemacht, muss man aber nicht selber machen.

----------

## skibbi

Was passiert eigentlich, wenn ich die Partitionstabelle ändere? Dann dürfte es doch nicht mehr ohne weiteres möglich sein, die Partitions-Sicherung zurück zu spielen?

----------

## dertobi123

 *skibbi wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> könnt ihr mir sagen ob ich dd benutzen kann um ohne weiteres eine NTFS-Partition zu sichern? Da Norton Ghost und Konsorten nicht in Frage kommen da ich ein RAID habe, habe ich mir überlegt einfach dd zu nutzen:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Wie wärs mit ntfsclone aus ntfsprogs?

----------

## think4urs11

 *skibbi wrote:*   

> Kann ich das so ohne weiteres machen oder geht das nur für die komplett Platte?

 

Sofern du nichts an der Partitionierung funktioniert es mit dd

 *skibbi wrote:*   

> Was passiert eigentlich, wenn ich die Partitionstabelle ändere? Dann dürfte es doch nicht mehr ohne weiteres möglich sein, die Partitions-Sicherung zurück zu spielen?

 

Wenn du Glück hast und sich die Partitionen nicht zu sehr voneinander unterscheiden kommt Windows auf die Füße, d.h. i.d.R. besser Finger weg.

----------

## ok

Ich habe genau die selbe Frage, ich habe meine Windows XP (NTFS) Partition mit Partimage (http://www.partimage.org/Main_Page; sys-block/partimage) über das LAN gesichert.

Jetzt würde ich aber noch gerne die Partitionstabelle sichern. Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht? Und auch erfolgreich zurück gespielt?

----------

## zworK

 *ok wrote:*   

> Ich habe genau die selbe Frage, ich habe meine Windows XP (NTFS) Partition mit Partimage (http://www.partimage.org/Main_Page; sys-block/partimage) über das LAN gesichert.
> 
> Jetzt würde ich aber noch gerne die Partitionstabelle sichern. Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht? Und auch erfolgreich zurück gespielt?

 

Ja, kein Problem:

```
dd if=/dev/hdX of=mbr.dd bs=512 count=1
```

So sicherst du den Master Boot Record inklusive Partitionstabelle.

Rückspielen dann genau umgekehrt.

----------

